# Need help from my fello modelers



## combatcarl05 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and I would like to say hi to all of you. 

I need to ask you for some help I need a twin 50 turret for the revel 1/48th scale b29. I need the complete turret can some one please help me out. Please contact me with e-mail or Private Message here.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2012)

Hopefully some one may come to the rescue - if not, there may be resin or vac-formed replacements, or you could mould one and add after market guns perhaps?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2012)

That might be a tough one...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2012)

..yes, but perhaps could also be a straight forward scratch build using wood or milliput.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2012)

Why not write to Revell-Monogram and ask for a replacement? I did with the Monogram 1/48 B-24 and they were (eventually) very helpful.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2012)

If I had one I would send it, but I only have a B-25 and they are NOTHING alike.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 5, 2012)

I have and have built the B-29 but have no spares. However as Capt. Vick stated contact Revell they will send replacements asap for little or no charge and you can do it on line


----------



## destrozas (Sep 8, 2012)

I as you and others have already said the plane taking the resin clonaria the work it is very simple to make.
and if you see that this is cumbersome or expensive as you have said you can do it too scracth in a simple and fast with modeling clay to back lso positive you have, once hardened is hot and plastic sheet you make copies with vacuoforme.
much a technique as the other you say and I mention posivilidad gives to any part


----------

